# My first "quilt"



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Will actually be a valance for my 7 yo daughters room. I didn't want to continue to clog up the swap threads with questions so if anyone has a pointers and wants to follow along with my progress I'll put it here. 

Thanks in advance for your wisdom


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

This is what I'm working with as far as 5 inch blocks go. I'm attempting a disappearing 4 patch. Using a pattern based on a table runner.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

My very first ever block of any kind!!!!!!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Block #2 is much closer. But I forgot to put my needle to the right for one seam....after having to rethread my needle. So 1 seam is scant 1/4 and one is just over 1/4. Oops.


----------



## Kyrel (Sep 14, 2017)

You can always use seam ripper and then re-sew the block you forgot to put the needle over on. It's going well for you so far ^_^


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I considered ripping out the seam but didn't. This 3 Rd block I've ripped the second seam out twice. For some reason my top thread keeps getting pulled down into the bobbin area? Ugh. Idk what is going on.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Dmm - it sounds like your bobbin is not put in correctly. That will suck your top thread down. Take it out, put it back in and then make sure BEFORE you start sewing to have both threads pulled to the back of your machine 2-3 inches and put your needle down into the fabric BEFORE you start sewing with the peddle. Also, don't start too close to the edge. Start in about a third of an inch from the edge, back stitch ALMOST to the edge, and then go forward again. This will anchor your thread. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It looks really nice so far for your first sewing!!! Keep practicing!!! I was told in my quilting classes to press my seams towards the darker fabric so that it doesn't show thru the lighter one but you want to be sure and alternate your seam pressing too so that one side doesn't get all of the seam bulk.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Well dang. It's time to go to work already. . I will look at the bobbin when I get home tonight. It worked great for the first 2 blocks. 

I need to stop by Walmart on the way home for a cutting mat and roller.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

And possibly an iron. 

Though I've gotten pretty good with my little pot.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Invest in an iron! It is a sewing necessity and a quilters best friend.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Get extra sewing needles for your machine also. If your machine is used, you will want to change the needle. If the needle is dull or has a hook on the tip,it wont sew right either or the thread will keep breaking. I go thru a lot of needles while quilting. I always buy the hevy duty ones that are for medium fabrics. The Singer needles fit most machines.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I've bought needles. I've broken about 4 in the last month lol. I really need to have this thing looked at just because I think I've messed with the knobs and stuff too much. There's a singer authorized dealer in town. But it's also a vacuum shop lol so I'm not sure how legit they are.


----------



## Kyrel (Sep 14, 2017)

dmm1976 said:


> I've bought needles. I've broken about 4 in the last month lol. I really need to have this thing looked at just because I think I've messed with the knobs and stuff too much. There's a singer authorized dealer in town. But it's also a vacuum shop lol so I'm not sure how legit they are.


That's usually how the shop is set up. The one in my town is the same. You might want to google Quilt clubs, Quilt Guilds etc for your area. They usually are very nice people willing to help. Most have many years working with all types of machines and could be a wealth of resources. xoxo


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Our shop is set up the same way - the guy does vacum AND sewing machine fixing.  Does it show in the book where your knobs SHOULD be set? I bought an Elna sewing machine once that the the lady said did not work for $5 - there was no book but our Home Ec. teacher in High School taught us some basic repair stuff that she said that we would need in our "sewing life" (back then everyone made their own clothes and coats etc.) This was in my Tailoring class...Anyway, for $5 I took it home, looked it over and put the knobs where I THOUGHT they should be, according to our teacher, and it sewed PERFECT! All I had to do was buy a 30 cent light bulb!!! The knobs were just all off set!!!

OH!!! Something that she taught us to ALWAYS look for - check to make sure that your needle is put in correctly!!! On my Kenmore, the flat side goes to the BACK - on some the flat side will go to the SIDE - facing toward the right. Check your book and then re check your needle. If its in correctly it will REALLY mess up your sewing AND could cause broken needles. Another thing, if your pressure plate is mainly made for straight stitching and you are putting your needle to the right or left and not in the MIDDLE - that will sure break needles also!!!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I know the answer to this one! 

I was having this problem (except for needle breakage) when I'd put a new bobbin in. Wasn't the bobbin, it was because I hadn't raised the needle to the *highest position* before rethreading the machine! Made it so the thread wasn't fully engaged with the thread takeup lever.

This was on a Brother, so maybe some others are different? Don't remember ever having this problem on my older machines.

Mon


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You are right Frogmammy!!! This is ANOTHER thing to watch for!!! So many LITTLE things can affect our sewing skills on the machine!!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It was driving me batty! Thing was, sometimes it would work fine, sometimes not, finally narrowed it down to ONLY happening after I had to rewind a bobbin and rethread the machine.

Mon


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok. So I got my machine running again. I cleaned it and oiled it according to the manual I downloaded. Replaced the bobbin, reset all the knobs to the recommended settings. Rethreaded ..( thanks for the tips)

I finally sewed my last 4 patch. After basically becoming a master of the seam ripper ( I re sewed this thing 5 times. No joke). And its off. But I don't know if I'm being knit picky.

Here's the 3 blocks the one by itself is the one I messed up but I don't think I have it in me to rip it out and line it up and sew it again.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you  I'm just going to relax and not worry so much....

Of course I say this before I've cut them and resewn them....and I'm still not sure how to use the rest of the fabric. I did manage to find a queen size flat sheet that is of nice thread count. White. So that's the backing for the valance and will also have some.left to make blocks or border...but I don't even know what I'm talking about and I have no design in mind. I'm just going to make that 3 blocks into matching disappearing 4 patches and worry about it later.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

They look GREAT Dmm!!!! I've been sewing for years and my squares NEVER look perfect to me still!!! You just have to let small imperfections go and enjoy the process - you will become better with experience.  I have a pad of graph paper that I use to draw ideas on when I'm making a quilt. Each time I make one or even just blocks, I put my original graph drawing, pattern pieces, notes etc. into a clear plastic sleeve in my quilting binder. That way you can revisit ideas and not have to start all over!!!


----------



## Kyrel (Sep 14, 2017)

Those blocks look beautiful <3 

Ask yourself a question before you start sewing:: Am I entering this in a Quilt Show? If no....then THROW perfection out the window!! Just do your best and have FUN with it =} My cat is hysterical. She has to be all over me, the fabric, the quilting etc. I cannot sew a solid 1/4" 100% of the time. I just say oops and laugh and keep going and remove a cat tail from my nose. The hardest part ever which you may not recover from: cutting something to small. Have a realistic idea of perfection vs everyday livable conditions and tell yourself this ain't no Quilt Show ^_^ (If you've ever been to one: now those are perfect because they HAVE to be)

Glad to hear you're working on getting that machine tuned in. You'll be glad to know how/why *your* machine works =}
I was wondering if you had been able to get more done on the valance, thanks for the update and pics!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You are doing great! I'm impressed with your matching the seams in the center of your 4 patches. That is so important. But that being said I go by the 1/4" rule in matching seams -- especially when there are a lot of them. If I'm 1/4" off on a few intersections I don't worry about it. Have you learned to nest your seams? That helps keep them tight up against each other and is easy to do. 
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...59852DC7B9947D217CA359852DC7B9947D2&FORM=VIRE


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you! That was a helpful video!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link Belfrybat!!! They have some really good quilting videos there. I think nesting is one of the most important parts of quilting so that the fabric lays flat and doesn't create bulk. Makes it alot easier to iron also. I was taught to iron your seam towards the darkest fabric so that the seam doesn't show thru on the right side but sometimes when nesting you can't. What would we do without the internet? We can take quilting classes right at home and for FREE!!!


----------



## Meima6 (Jan 9, 2017)

You know, it sounds like you have the heart and determination for this sewing adventure! I predict that you will become a....Ninja Seamstress!!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok ladies. All my supplies are here! So. 

2 of the squares are measuring almost perfect 9.5 inch squares. I say almost because they are just a hair over 9.5

This wonky one could be cut to 9.5 it's way off other places but nowehere goes under 9.5. Do I cut them all to the same size ? Or just cut this one to just over 9.5? Do I take off all edges evenly?


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Actually that's 9 inches I'd have to make them. This one does go smaller than 9.5 on oneside. Ugh


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Is this for your valance or quilt?


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

COSunflower said:


> Is this for your valance or quilt?


Valance. I was trying with the idea of doing the 3 blocks as dissappearing 4 blocks but turned diagonally so it like a scalloped valance. Then with the rest of the precuts and my white fabric filling in the sashing....is that the right term? Here's some inspiration for shape not style.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh and I majorly f' d with my first square cutting and so now all 3 patches are 8.5" squares.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Love your color combinations.. I know as hard as I try I sometimes sew off/wrong.. but it does take practice to do a perfect 1/4 inch seam.. do you have a Quarter inch seam Foot for your machine?? get one if you don't have one.. .. plus don't beat yourself up,, just keep sewing!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Can you just use smaller blocks on the valance? You can always add a border at the top to use as a header for the curtain rod to go thru and a border at the bottom to use for a hem. Sometimes I make the coolest stuff from my mistakes. LOL!!! You just have to be creative and then don't TELL anyone about your mistakes - they will think that you did it that way purposely!!!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Block #2! 

I did a different variation on the disappearing 4-patch. I like it! 

I have one more 4 patch to expirement with.


I also have some other precuts I don't know what to do with.

Is work this worthy of a swap?


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

And is this a tension issue? 
I am using black(top) and white (bobbin)thread . So I can see what's going on. 

So the black thread was highly visible on the underside and the white bobbin thread was just kind of riding along the bottom. 

I've since switched from a #90 needle to a #100 and this actually looks better as I can see separate stitches in the white now.

Does this look ok? Should I not see the top thread on the back at all?

The manual pictures aren't very helpful.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks good to me.
Advice: take your time, practice, keep seam ripper handy.
I am not a super neat sewer, or quilter much to some people's dismay.
but at least I try to improve with each swap.
I will be the first to say that.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I've definitely become pretty handy with a seam ripper lol.

And I'm trying not to sweat the small imperfections... especially after ripping out a seam 4 or 5 times. 

I can see where practice is definitely key here.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

It's hard to tell in a photo,, but your stitches look fine to me.. evenly spaced.. pulled nicely top & bottom..and yes it's normal to see thread on both sides... love your colors..


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't take much credit for the colors. It's one of those precut fabric packs . So I'm sure they are all coordinated. But...I love love love the butterfly motif.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You are doing excellent!!! Any time that you use two threads of such opposing colors the back thread is going to show a little on the front so don't worry. Don't EVER mess with your lower tension - it is easy to mess up and usually needs a repair man to get it back to normal. (Lesson from my sewing teacher!) Only experiment with your upper tension.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Your block is fabulous, and yes, very worthy of a swap. 

Your stitches look fine to me. If your bobbin thread is pulling the top thread through so you can easily pull out the bobbin thread, then your tension is off. Ideally the two threads meet in the middle of the fabrics but mine never does. I just check that the top and bobbin threads are both pulled through a bit -- that neither one is riding completely on top of the fabric. It takes a lot of fiddling with older machines to get the tension right, which is why I take my machines in every two or three years for cleaning and adjustment, even though the mechanical machines are supposedly easy to work on. I messed the tension up too much too many times, and feel the $60 - 75.00 I spend on a cleaning/ adjustment every few years is well worth it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

PS -- craftsy.com has several free videos. One of them is on the sewing machine -- not just tension. Craftsy is free to join. https://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/03/how-to-adjust-sewing-machine-tension/

This is also a good tute on adjusting the tension. https://www.wikihow.com/Adjust-the-Tension-on-a-Sewing-Machine


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm thinking my valance is going to be more of a sampler . I want to make all the blocks!!!

I just started on a pinwheel. All cut with the little triangle squares done. Just have to put them together. Then....I was kind of inspired by Romy and might attempt a hunters star.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I cut blocks out of my sheet! #frugalwin


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Pinwheel. Trimmed to 2 1/2 inch squares and ready for sewing. I'm nervous!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

All cut , trimmed. Woah.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

See that one wonky square at the bottom?

I'm tempted to use it. But I know I should probably just sew another.


----------

